# Exercises for senior pup with degenerative myelopathy



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. Your boy is blessed to have someone taking such good care of him. Maybe you can post a picture of him. Have you searched for any indoor dog pools? I know jennretz takes her dogs to some kind of aqua therapy near Chicago, I think. Maybe there are some in LA.


----------



## Holyroller12 (Oct 4, 2018)

He has had his own kiddy pool for as long as I can remember and loved splashing around in it until it got harder for him to move around more freely. I don't think he quite likes regular swimming in the big pool, but he certainly knows when it happens and gets excited to go over 

























































cwag said:


> Have you searched for any indoor dog pools? I know jennretz takes her dogs to some kind of aqua therapy near Chicago, I think. Maybe there are some in LA.


We have looked into hydro therapy, but it's not really all that cheap and it's a lot of work (as I know from taking him to laser) getting him and and out of the car and he's always been the type that gets overly excited which leads to him over panting and exhausting himself out really fast in public settings outside of walks in the neighborhood. I suppose an alternative question I would have for anyone that can answer is: What's the ideal/safe temperature that an older dog can keep swimming at? I want to take him as long as he can tolerate it, but I don't want get him sick because of it or anything like that of course. I'm actually looking into making a DIY thermal/solar pool heater, but waiting to buy the right materials for it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome, handsome boy you've got, he looks great for 13. 

I would recommend swimming also, it's the best form of exercise for dogs of any age because it doesn't put any stress or strain on their joints and hips.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I was going to suggest looking for a rehab vet clinic for water treadmill therapy - but if it's difficult to get your dog there by car, and getting him in and out, then the bad may outweigh the good. The treadmill therapy would be really helpful for him, though. It is definitely not cheap, I agree. But it is extremely effective. 

You could do a consultation with a rehab specialist and ask them about the water temperature. I know that they do make the water warm in the treadmill pool because it helps them relax and feel comfortable, and I think you're right to worry about chillier water. The specialist would also be able to give you some exercises you could do at home, show you some massage techniques, etc. I have heard great things about laser therapy. What about if you did laser one week, water treadmilll the next, instead of both every week?


----------



## Holyroller12 (Oct 4, 2018)

The issues with hydro therapy and laser is that it's just expensive and starts to add up to be quite a bit (to say the least) over time. That was actually the reason we stopped taking him to laser therapy and also because it didn't seem like it was making *as *much of a difference as it was and wanted to give swimming a try in the meantime which just turned out to be a lot more helpful in the first place. The pool we use happens to be my grandparents that also happen to live next door to us and I think I talked them into (along with the rest of the family) into possibly just getting a new heating system as other people in the family want to going swimming year around for their own exercise as well lol. It's just a matter of when that happens and how long I can keep my dog swimming until then. Hopefully sooner than later of course. I appreciate the suggestions. I have some questions for my other dog who is a lot younger, but I'll try to post them in the appropriate section.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I kept walking my Springer but made sure I included directional changes, figure 8s and up and down off the curb. I felt that this would hit all the muscles in all directions.


----------

